# Civil Service Physicals



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm pulling my hair out right now waiting for the doctor who gave me a physical for XXX Police Department, to clear me in order to take my PAT exam, once I pass the PAT I should be all set for the academy, which begins 1 august. If the doctor doesn't sign me cleared, I have to wait another year for the next round of hirings. I was one of the candidates chosen by XXX Police Department, and I have passed everything else, except this physical. The issue: Cholestoral readings are too high. I don't drink, or smoke however I admit my diet, exercise and weight habits could be better and I'm not obese, but I did'nt think this issue would determine if I'm healthy enough to perform the duties of a Police Officer or participate in a Police Academy. This is something that can be corrected through time and effort right? I've been waiting a long time for this oppurtunity, and have already spread the word throughout my family, co-workers and friends about me being excepted and possibly going to the academy. Can these doctors who are hired by Civil Service be that strict, to the littlest of details? I wish to hear from all of you on this matter. Thanks


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

I've had a problem with it to, but for me when ever I started to exercise for just a few weeks and watched what I ate , it seem to come down.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

If you go to the Mass. Human Resources web site and look under the section with medical and fitness standards, you will see that your cholesterol levels are not a requirment for P.O.'s. Unless you have a family history of cardiac problems resulting from high cholesterol. (Heart attack, stroke, coronary artery disease.) Don't sweat it, your all set!!


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks Wryman, however I have still NOT heard from anybody from the dept. whether I'm going to the PAT tomorrow. It's after 5 and I'm just wondering if they are letting me sweat it out for awhile, til they do call me. Only time will tell, and I can be as patient as the next guy. Thanks again.


----------



## motivated (May 2, 2005)

Can you get gigged if you take meds for high blood pressure?


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I was taking a prescription that lowers my Trygliceride count, but when I did that it elevated my liver enzymes. That's the problem. I've stopped taking the prescription, but I've been taking it for about 3 months now. That's why the numbers are the way they are.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

motivated";p="69588 said:


> Can you get gigged if you take meds for high blood pressure?


Yup


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

well wryman, I guess I got gigged. I was not offered to go the PAT which was today. I spoke to the Sgt. and he states that the doctor who conducts the physicals only notifies him of those individuals that PASSED the physical. I was never mentioned. I have a hunch that this doctor didn't even go through any research as to the medication I was taking or asked for a second opinion. He just saw that the numbers were'nt where they were suppose to be and that I was taking a prescription and just Failed me. When I called the doctors office this morning, they just passed me off and said to contact the town for all the information, they couldn't tell me anything at all. Good old civil service comes through again. Well, I still have my Federal Law Enforcement Job, and my part time job, so all is not lost. Thanks to those that shared there thoughts. Stay safe out there.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

I would appeal or find out exactly what they failed you on!! :x I am also trying for a Civil circus P.O. job and too take Tricor!!


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Just keep calling..........Good luck!


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

DSM290,
I had elevated liver enzymes just prior to my academy start date and the
Dr. asked me if I was basically a raging alcoholic. I told him that I was
not and he told me that the problem was possibly being caused by
a recent weight gain. I was not obese but I had maintained my weight
at about 190lbs for years but prior to the academy I went up to 218lbs.
I was fit but this was not my normal weight. I told him that I would lose
the excess weight and I lost 30+ pounds in the academy. He checked my
levels and they had gone down to normal. You should contact someone
at HRD asap and find out what you can do. I guess fortunately for me
I started out in NH.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. The only problem is, I don't know what the official word is as to why I failed the medical exam, I believe it's because of the liver enzyme readings. I want the official word. Plus I'm throwing a hail mary pass and asking to have my blood drawn again next week, and hopefully the numbers have gone back to normal, so I can take the PAT in time for the academy. If not, then I'll appeal the decision and try for next year.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Since Agawam in the late 80''s academies are real picky when it comes to heart and blood problems. A suggestion would get a physical from your own doctor and then get into great shape. Running and cals everyday. Get your weight down to what it would be when you leave the academy. You should try for State Police, much more opportunities than local departments.Good Luck.


----------

